# BO over code enforcement



## BSSTG (Mar 4, 2016)

Greetings all,

Wondering how many of you building officials over see code enforcement. I'm stuck with it and it sucks. Thinkin of bailing out.

BSSTG


----------



## fatboy (Mar 4, 2016)

We had it in our division before I took over, managed to dump it to another division. I would not have even thrown in for my current position had it included CE............ugh.


----------



## steveray (Mar 4, 2016)

We are looking at a statewide IPMC adoption and most BO'S are hoping it does not land in our laps.....


----------



## cda (Mar 4, 2016)

Seems no one likes code enforcement citizens and city officials !!!

Privatize  it??


----------



## JCraver (Mar 4, 2016)

> Seems no one likes code enforcement citizens and city officials !!!Privatize it??


Or do away with it...

I do it here.  I hate it.  Worse part of the job by far.  The _only_ reason I wish our little burg was bigger, is so that I could hire someone else to do the CE stuff.


----------



## tmurray (Mar 7, 2016)

I do it. Our requirements are pretty reasonable, so It's not that bad most of the time. Once in a while it's pretty awful though.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've worked for three cities, all required the building departments to handle CE, goes with the territory. I believe once you get a handle on it it's a lot easier than when you put it on the back burner and don't stay on top of CE issues.

We use a letter approach with timelines for compliance, We use a contractor to mow vacant properties after the letters don't work and I'm concerned that our abatement process will be taken away by the courts soon. You know, citizens rights are being violated.

pc1


----------



## linnrg (Mar 22, 2016)

pcinspector - what do you have that makes you think the courts will take away the abatement process?

I am full depth into an abatement right now and the court summons will probably be delivered today - I am in no way fond of this part of my job. In so far as the particular citizens rights are concerned we have delivered numerous letters, along with conversations in person and via phone, trying to obtain compliance. Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 23, 2016)

linnrg,

No new law to speak of but there's a feeling that the contractor that is sent out by the city to abate a nuisance may be challenged for being on property illegally in the future. We will continue to abate nuisance violations with letters and notices and if no compliance we will continue to abate the nuisance as per city policy and ordinances permit.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2016)

Citizen rights often lead to issues for other citizens because the guilty parties believe they are above the law.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Apr 27, 2016)

I am the lead on all code enforcement issues, we are a complaint driven city, i will not investigate unless the complaining party fills out a form. Most of my enforcements are substandard housing, non-permitted 2nd units, and work without permits. We also as of April 1st have a sewer lateral test/replacement along with sewer cleanout at city sidewalk on sale of home or 30,000.00 dollar value of remodel. This has generated a lot of time and energy, i was against the dollar value as i am going to be seeing a lot of remodels that happen to cost 29,500. Mind you all, i am a one person department with an admin. I have worked the last 4 Saturdays. All work and no play makes Chad a dull boy.I do have a part time inspector coming abored soon.


----------

